# Make shortcuts with new icons



## xriderx66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm on MIUI with the stock miui launcher, so i can't change specific icons for specific apps, but I'm going to use some icons for apps, and what apps let me do this? I'm guessing they will do it as widgets, or even as shortcuts.
any ideas?
*Basically I'm looking for a app that i can create shortcuts with, but change the icon of the app with the shortcut.


----------



## xriderx66 (Dec 18, 2011)

OMG! 11 views and no one responded!


----------



## sherri (Jan 2, 2012)

Folder Organizer does this beautifully. Chang the icon within the app, and then add it as a shortcut on screen. I use Folder Organizer to make folders with multiple apps in them, but use a custom icon. Then add it to homescreen as a Folder Organizer link.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xriderx66 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm using the LITE version and after I change the icon, it says it wont change in app drawer, just the app?


----------

